# Bilateral Tympanostomy w/myringotomy



## coderguy1939 (Sep 23, 2008)

Doctor did bilateral tympanostomy which includes incision of tympanic membrane and suctioning of fluids along with tube placement.  Op report lists myringtomy also which is essentially the same (incision of tympanic membrane & suctioning) but includes eustachian tube inflation which the doctor did not do.  CCI allows both to be coded and I can't find anything from the AMA on this issue.  Coding the myringotomy along with the tympanostomy seems to be overcoding.  Any thoughts?


----------



## bettyboopsandy (Sep 23, 2008)

69436 is what you should be coding 2 times


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

